# CARS



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

<div>http://rd.revolvermaps.com/f/g.swf







Large Visitor Globe</div>

Certain classic car colors have become indelibly associated with either an era or a particular car. During the muscle car era of the '60s, bright shades that looked like they came straight from a roll of Life Savers were the height of cool. Happily, many of them are available again in the modern versions of the Challengers, Camaros and Mustangs available today. Here are some of the best of classic cool:

Camaro Hugger Orange: Ironically, one of the most quintessentially loud '60s colors appeared at the very end of that decade - 1969 to be exact in the last model year of the first-generation (1967-69) Chevy Camaro. It looks particularly good set off with black stripes, and collectors will pay a big premium for cars that came from the factory in this iconic color.
Mustang Grabber Blue: A close second to Hugger Orange in sheer coolness, the history behind the shade is a bit muddled - some claim that it was "borrowed" from the shade of blue used by French cars in international competition. Others claim that it's a derivative of Richard Petty's racing colors. It matters little. Whether it's a classic 1970 Mustang Boss 302 or a 2013 Boss 302, this is the color to have.
'Cuda Plum Crazy: The anonymous real men of genius who were naming colors for Chrysler in the late '60s and early '70s were at the top of their game with shades like "Top Banana" and "Black Velvet," but in terms of the audacity of the hue and the name attached to it, "Plum Crazy" was it. It's particularly irresistible when applied to the top of the muscle car food chain, the Plymouth Hemi 'Cuda. A 1971 Plum Crazy Hemi 'Cuda convertible recently sold at Barrett-Jackson for more than $1.3 million.
British Racing Green: Back in the 1950s, cars racing in international competition were relatively unadorned - often just a white circle with a number and no sponsor decals. All wore colors corresponding to their country of origin. White was for American cars, blue for French, red for Italian and dark green for British. Not surprisingly, the latter became known as "British Racing Green," and for collectors of vintage Jaguars, MGs, Triumphs and Austin-Healeys, it's the most desirable color. Or perhaps we should say "colour."
Ferrari Fly Yellow: After Rosso Corsa (Italian Racing Red), Fly Yellow is the iconic Ferrari color. It's even more brash than red so, consequently, we're more fond of it. The most common explanation for the name is this: Enzo Ferrari was fond of horse racing and often named colors for his favorite ponies. "Fly" was reputed to be one of his favorites.

By Rob Sass

Published February 10, 2013

Hagerty

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013/02/10/5-coolest-classic-car-colors-ever/?intcmp=features#ixzz2KYSaVFXQ


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

British Racing Green is nice - but I have to have Steve McQueen's Bullitt in my DNA!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd kill to own one of these… And I love it in this color









.








.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

'57 front end and '59 back side … looks like 'vette exhaust … one of a kind???


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Found this several years ago. Some custom car company was making these. Dont know if they still are. If I remember right, they called this model the "789" because it has (as you see) a '57 front, a '59 rear, and the center section is a '58. Sits on a Corvette chassis

Google "n2a motors " and you can find it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Very cool!!!!!!!!..........Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's hard to beat a Duesenburg


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I got my driver's licence in one of these. FJ Holden (General Motors)


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

nice color car .. was it peppy?


----------



## mtx77 (Nov 14, 2012)

My family are ford & buick guys, who continuosly harrass me for being a chevy a guy..but we all agree that mopar had the coolest colors, as well as names. Plum crazy purple, vitamin C orange, Sublime lime. I was glad to see when they brought the charger & challenger back they brought the cool paint names too.

Something about ford blue tho…I dunno, it always catches my eye. Posting it on a cobra and not like a pinto
probably helps illustrating my point


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Dan, that's just a picture of the same model. Not the car I drove.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Grumpman , can you still remember what color ?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes mate. It was an off white nearly cream. I pranged it the first day I drove on my licence. Ran into a shop verandah post. The old man was not impressed. LOL


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Geeze Grumpy, you musta got that license a LONG time ago…..


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I drove a 57 ford in high school when a 69 was brand new. Took my moms 61 Buick to get my driving license.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Dan, I think the Holden was about 1956.
Gary, I'm that old I can remember Noah landing at the dock. LOL


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, my grandson tells his friends that I'm not too old but my social securty number is 001


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey grumpy love that gogomobile havent seen one around for a long while

also being australian i reckon brittish racing green looks better with gold stripes

and mtx77 that cobra is beautiful

Hooky


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

Got my license in my dad's 67 Galaxie 500, which I inherited. Man I hated that piece of crap. Went through 4 alternators, 3 starters, tie rods falling out in the middle of a busy street and after the 3rd transmission, it was enough and off to the scrap heap it went. The only good thing about the disaster was really big back seat. Learned a few other things in that car too. LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I painted my 57 ford red white and blue with stars and stripes. 
I dyed my engineer boots with same stars and stripes paint and grew my hair long …. all the way over my big ears and even.covered my collar. Bib overalls farm boy. We called it the Ford roach mobile. It even had leathers seats. Old police car.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Car originally looked something like this …. before I repainted it in the front yard of my buddy's moms house.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

G'Day Hookey. There used to be a gogomobile in my neighbourhood but haven't seen it for a couple of years.

I bought my wife a Morris 1000, was her first car. Sprayed it myself a bright orange so everyone could see her coming. Did a rotten job on the paintwork. Found out about 'orange peel' very quickly (very appropriate considering the colour).
Here is the model for those who never saw a Morris.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Forget the colour on this one. Look at the wheels.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

British racing green is also known as dark brunswick green from what I've found, I prefer medium brunswick green which is a brighter shade of the color and what the Penn RR engines were painted. I plan on painting my project volvo medium brunswick with black racing stripes up the sides similar to what the 67/68 mustang GTs had.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, now back to wood … and cars!









*Splinter* a 200mph+ wooden super car.

One more time!










*These are just two I grabbed off the web as I could not find the pictures of the one done here locally.*


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey Grumpy, I was wondering if you have ever seen a Holden GTS in 1/24 or 1/25 Scale plastic model car kit? I collect and build Model cars( my other Hobby) and I would love to find one or two but I can't here in the states!
I'm not sure of this color either but I love it!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

I like these Too…


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone remember These Mod Top Mopars??

http://blog.collectorcarads.com/mod-top-mopars/03/2009/


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

G'Day Robert. Don't have any sources for model car kits. You could try the www but I guess you have already done that.
I remember the GTS well. I think the cops even used them. They were hot property at the Bathurst endurance races.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Splinter Wooden Car


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Grumpy, I thought I'd ask!!
I wish the GTS would have been released over here!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Learned to drive in a 62 Ford galaxie, same model Barny Fife drove around. Mine was an old State Highway Department car. Lisence was in a 64 four BLUE Galaxie, with the A/C unit under the dash. My "Own" first car was a 64 Ford Falcon four door Futura, with the straight six. And a hand choke! BTW, the Falcon was a bright RED. The year after this falcon came out, they turn the chassis into a Mustang.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I drove a 61 Ford Falcon 2 door for a while in highschool


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Ford XW Falcon GTHO. A 'Down Under' model


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Valiant Charger (Aussie Chrysler model)


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Two that I like:









1973 Saab Sonett III Emerald Green









1987 Porsche 911 Guards Red


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

The Leyland P76 Model. A real dud. Went off the market after a short time but they did guarantee parts for ten years.







;


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Grumpy, I like Post #38 and #39 Very cool!
I can get some of the cars from down under in resin kit form, I might just have to do that!
I will have to pay, out my butt for them!!

Grumpy, take a look at some of these kits, I found on you tube He has some awesome Aussie Kits!
He says he scratch built most of them!! thought you might like a look??














I know it is not woodworking but this guy's stuff is really Great!! I know this is not exactly what this thread was supposed to be about but I thought I'd share these, besides Woodworking this is my other love!
That Valiant Charger Is Really Cool!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Robert, interesting youtubes but not really into model cars.
'Back in the 70's you would hardly every see a 'Valiant Charger' without a fox tail hanging off the aerial.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Cool cars!

I have a ton of favorite dream cars over the years, but a few stand-out from the standpoint of color…

How about the metallic pearl of the Lotus Esprit…










The baby blue color of the original Ford GT40…










Or, my favorite, the rust/black scheme of a classic DeTomaso Pantera…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.varietyvideosllc.com/about2.html


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Holden Torana Series Selection
1970GTRX








1974LH








1976-1978LX
















2004 TT36








MYSTERE


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

never owned a Chevelle but always wanted one


----------



## cheffrey85 (Feb 7, 2011)

Can't beat the Gulf Oil Livery


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I've always loved that Ford MK IV, and I came close to building a kit car of the AC Cobra, but I got all new floors in my house instead. I had a '69 Camaro RS (that's basically hideaway headlights and scripts) back in '72 that was Hugger Orange with a black vinyl top and black interior. 327 cu. in. with a 4-speed. Fun to drive, I got it up to 140+ MPH going through Nevada in '73. Man, I was a wild and crazy guy in those days. Like my story in my profile says, there are a lot of reasons I shouldn't be alive, and that Camaro (and the loose nut behind the wheel) are two of them.

I now have a '70 Chevrolet 3/4 ton pickup that is Hugger Orange, with a white roof. It doesn't go as fast as the Camaro, even though it has 400 cu. in. engine in it.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Very Bad ass cars guys Awesome I love looking at them, That Pantera ROCKS!!!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Check these cars out The Pontiac Beaumont Canada's Version of the Chevy Chevelle!
I love it AWESOME!!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmmm. The Beaumont grille looks like a Pontiac unit with the split in it. Just sayin'.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Atom Jack, it is a Pontiac, not a Chevy!
I think it is for what it is, Very rare car, neat car too….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

My dad is the original owner of a 1957 Venetian Red Corvette, like this (not his):










His car had a total frame-off restoration, looks great and rumbles like a beast.

Greg


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

This Mustang color is my favorite:


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

What colour is the car. LOL


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I like them fenders.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

What fenders?. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## watermark (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's one for the Austin Healey fans.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://rd.revolvermaps.com/f/g.swf







Large Visitor Globe


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1954 Allard


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Goggomobil 1954


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, baby…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Goggomobil 1957


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goggomobil


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

These are all beautiful machines and remind me of my younger years. Thanks for the post.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Thumbs waaaaaay up! (car and model)


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1954 Cramer Comet


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Jaguar 1951


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

This is my new car. They say red cars go faster. LOL


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

This car was my baby for years…then I had a real baby last year and had to sell it  1971 Jensen Interceptor MKII all original…how I Miss the sound of a big block V8.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Grumpman for reals? That is a pretty car. What model and year is it? Not a a US model. Nice front bumper.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

this looks like the car I'm driving these days.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I drove a car just like this my sophomore year in high school.







Car had been thru several Iowa winters, so it wasn't that nice but never let me down. Good heater. 
Same color car, 61 and 2 door. didn't have white walls and had snow tires all year round.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Danny Boy.
It's a December 2012 model Toyota Rav4 Cruiser. Bought it off the dealer as new but a demo model. 2 Litre turbo diesel with lots of whistles & bangs.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like we have good taste Danny Boy


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Grumpy…they screwed you!! The steering wheel is on the wrong side…..


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Haha Gary, only in America


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Road in one of these in the late 60's …. back when I was a teenager and hitch hiking. Dude picked me up and drove me about 35 miles.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Very neat set of wheels Danny Boy.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

IKEA HAS ANNOUNCED ITS INTENTION TO SELL CARS. 









Just as I figured - battery not included!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Since we are talking classics…. went for the 1952 version


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey Mr D Here are few Goodies!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

That red one is a very neat vehicle Danny Boy. Is it an 'E' Type Jag?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Cheeta


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

E Type









I think they had a straight 12 cylinder


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*63 Ford Cougar II. Never went into production *


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I could be wrong but I think the car in the last picture is a *Matador*,made by American Motors.I destroyed all the electrical components in one which belonged to a friend who had just bought it used ,all he wanted from me was a boost!


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

1963 Corvette Grand Sport


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

1958 Corvette Stingray Race Car


----------



## lathu (Aug 8, 2013)

wow.Fantastic.The cars are different.All the cars are vary .But it looks very nice.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Studebaker Avanti


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*RED HOT RED*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

This is an Ad, but a very good one.
https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/Dxy4n0UT82o?rel=0


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*anyone else like the bumpers?*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

now this one is cool


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Donald Campbells 'Bluebirds'
-
-








-









-


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## cjacplay (Aug 24, 2013)

Dan sure has me beat there took my license test in a Renault Le car

with a sunroof


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1956 Cadillac Die Valkyrie


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

57 Buick Special


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

57 Ford


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

This car is COOL !!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like a cheap place to live to me. Maybe for some teenagers.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I like this one better.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

This is more like teenager accomodation. LOL
-
-


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1966


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

'54 Cadillac Cabriolet Roadster.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

69 Mercury cougar


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

'51 supersonic Studebaker


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

49 Mercury


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1957 Ferrari


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1938 Hispano-Suiza Dubonnet Xenia


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1947 Cisitalia 202 Streamliner


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

lfa Romeo B.A.T. 9 Bertone, 1955.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1938 Phantom Corsair


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1950's Russian "Pobeda Sport"

I would drive the hell out of this thing


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1954 Alpha Romero


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG!!








I'd drive this. In parades and stuff.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1954 Alfa Romero
Imagine this today with composites and plug in electric.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Eat you heart out car lovers!
.
http://www.chonday.com/Videos/parking-lamborghini-sky-garage-singapore


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Found this a while back…Not sure if it's already posted.

*1991 SUBARU BRUMBY. FULL SERVICE HISTORY. 185,000km

Fabricated from rare minerals excavated from the core of Mount Olympus, artfully designed by Zeus and skillfully handcrafted in the Land of the Rising Sun by the deft hands of the infamous 7 Samurai. This Japanese rice-rocket is unquestionably the most heroic form of transport since the Apollo 11 lunar module.

Searching for a delightful automobile to ferry you to Angus and Robertson to buy Fifty Shades of Grey, or perhaps cart little Timmy to clarinet lessons? Do me a favour, smash your laptop on the ground, give yourself an uppercut and take a good, long look in the mirror. Frankly, I'm offended.

If, on the other hand, you're hunting for the most diabolical slab of precious metal to be synthesised during the Big Bang, please continue…

To date, the most monumental day of your existence was your wedding, or the birth of your children. That's about to change! In fact, you'd trade your spouse and all of your offspring just to test-drive this barbarian.

FACTS:

In 1885, this car transported the Statue of Liberty to New York City from Paris.

Cast as KITT in 1982's Knight Rider TV series, but eventually deemed too intelligent for the role.

Manufactured in 1991, this Brumby was responsible for the Grunge movement. If Kurt Cobain owned one, Nirvana would still be thrashing out tunes.

I drove it to my last job interview and my employer handed me his résumé.

If you were to be run over by this beast, you'd have to fight off the strong urge to thank the driver.

When the cops pulled me over a few weeks ago, they were lucky to leave with a warning.

SPECIFICATIONS:

Bullbar forged from unicorn horns.

2 seats (thrones) upholstered with Albino Panda fur.

Stereo system used for sound engineering the U2 360 tour.

Built-in chick/dude magnet (it knows your preference).

Integrated time machine (takes you back to 1991 when you step inside)

Powered by nuclear fusion (makes Coles/Woolies fuel vouchers redundant)

Windscreen wiper jets filled with the tears of Jesus (washes away the most sinful grime)

No power steering (so you better start pumping iron to shred your biceps)

Analogue clock (ask your Grandfather how to read it).

PRICE:

$5,000 or 6.5kg of freshly minted Swiss gold bullion

Reasonable offers accepted.

(Example of a reasonable offer: $10,000 +) *










After it sold:* "My ad has had over 210K combined views and I'm still getting a lot of interest (in the ad, not the car).

"Also, I'd never heard of copywriting until I started getting offered work as one. It seems odd that people are willing to pay good money for someone to write moronic stories. It's the perfect job for me."

The red Subaru is now in the hands of an anonymous buyer, according to Wisken.

"I can't be 100 per cent certain, but I think he was a ninja," he joked.

"There was a loud bang, a cloud of smoke and the Brumby just vanished; replaced with a mountain of Japanese Yen. My teams of accountants are still counting and should know the figure in 12 to 14 months." 
*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

48 Ferrari


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*1962 Toyota Publica Sports*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1952Alfa Romeo 1900 C52 Disco Volante Spider


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1956 Chrysler Dart


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-EvI9CBlogIc/UHHrYCSAOiI/AAAAAAAAI8s/-Ncb2AjETp4/s640/Chet-herbert-beast-iii-restored55.jpg!








'52 The Beast III Streamliner - Chet Herbert


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1954 Nomad


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

963 Chevrolet Corvair Testudo


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Jensen GT


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*IMPERIA GT HYBRID*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Talbot Lago T150C SS Figoni & Falaschi Teardrop Coupé


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1955 Alfa Romeo B.A.T. 9


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1954 Maserati A6GCS


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1962 Renault CX15


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

If I can find it









I found out where jed Clampett parked his truck









I guess these two have "sewing Machine engines"









Wonder how many mpg this gets??


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

QUIT POSTING!!!!!
I had to get a towel to wipe the drool of my keyboard.

This has long been one of my favorite domestics.
'58 Caddy Eldo


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Might be a bit of a bumpy ride? Seat don't look too comfy, either. What, no seat belt???


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Bandit571, Fred Flinstone would have loved it.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Everyone of those cars in post #279 is a dream car to me,I couldn't choose one over another. ok maybe the GTO would be my last pick of the bunch.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Mine- just needs polished and the trim back on. '68 Buick Skylark California GS. the Black will eventually filled with "true flames"; I may black out the entire front end for flames half way back on the doors. I'm on the fence with that.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1951 Buick LeSabre


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1938 Peugeot 402 Darlmat Pourtout


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*1939 | Alfa Romeo 6C 2500 SS Berlinetta Aerodinamica*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*1954 Plymouth Belmont*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1937 Lancia Aprilia Berlinetta Aerodinamica


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

59 Astra Coupe


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Liberace's diamond studded car in the Cosmopolitan hotel Las Vegas.
I was lucky to see it in the flesh


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Ferrari 212 Inter Vignale "Bumblebee"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I just ran out of wooden cars.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The last one is a real beauty I wish it were mine. LOL Alistair


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Just trying to imagine the amount of work involved ,it sure is a real beauty.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I love custom Merc's


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Me too Jerry. Those "Fat Fenders" are my favorite!


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Growing up in the eighties, this caught my eye:










The Black Nova in the OP is my favorite, and something I might actually be able to build some day.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

1992 Vector W8


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1937 International Delivery Van


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Shelby Cobra


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I owned one and it got t-boned. BMW 3.0CS. It was a good thing. If I still had it I couldn't afford WW.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Boano Loewy Jaguar XK 140 Coupe 1955*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1954 VETTE


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1935 Škoda 935


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Guess what I saw on the weekend.
Looked a bit like this one but didn't get a pic.


----------



## JustChet (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Porsche Type 64


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Isn't that last car in posting #342 the same as the very first one in the OP?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1956 Ford Thunderbird Mexico


----------



## cdarney (Feb 7, 2010)

All sorts of car related videos. Pretty interesting to watch some of them.

http://www.tvraaca.org/oldmovies.htm#movie


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

This is a factory color. Exact. I guarantee it ! I had a 57 ford sheriffs car exactly this color. It had a bus type heavy brown leather seat. Drove it high school class 72. 
352 police interceptor V-8, 3 speed on the column. Very fast and rock solid body.
Too bad it started on fire.
When I was senior in high school, I accidently burnt up my school books when a cigarette butt flew out the window and blew back into the back seat of my old sheriff's car. Yup. what an idiot.
I lived on a farm in Iowa, got home from school. Sixteen n Smokin. Drivin' down a gravel road. Pulled-in- the -driveway. Went in a took a nap and woke up smelling smoke.
Ran out with a hose and put out the fire.
Whaaa !
Imagine charcoaled windows and melted backlite.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Porsche Type 64
> 
> - Dan um Style


Gotta love the yonic symbolism!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> This is a factory color. Exact. I guarantee it ! I had a 57 ford sheriffs car exactly this color. It had a bus type heavy brown leather seat. Drove it high school class 72.
> 352 police interceptor V-8, 3 speed on the column. Very fast and rock solid body.
> Too bad it started on fire.
> When I was senior in high school, I accidently burnt up my school books when a cigarette butt flew out the window and blew back into the back seat of my old sheriff s car. Yup. what an idiot.
> ...


Pink (or "coral") was big back in the '50s and '60s. I had a '61 Studebaker Lark VIII convertible that was coral in color, in high school. I didn't smoke, though. Tobacco kills or shortens my family member's lives in painful ways.

You're lucky to be alive, bro.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

http://safeshare.tv/w/uKAlfLZUsX


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Rita Hayworth's Caddy.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

1937 Packard Pictures. It was the only one built. The owners bought it for $16,000 about 10 months ago. 
It had been in a garage for many many years.
He polished and waxed it and put on a clear coat of paint. 
Did some minor engine work and it started right up.
It has 40,000 miles on the speedometer. 
He was offered $300,000 but didn't take it.
.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*1954 DeSoto Adventurer II Ghia Coupe *


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Nash-Healy. American, Italian and British Engineering

.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

1965 Shelby Cobra Super Snake


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The practicality of buying another crotch rocket after selling mine years ago has placed this slightly more reasonable vehicle on my potential summertime shopping list:


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

> The practicality of buying another crotch rocket after selling mine years ago has placed this slightly more reasonable vehicle on my potential summertime shopping list:


I think I saw one of these today. Who makes it? I couldn't see the name or any logo.
BJ


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

It's a Polaris Slingshot, powered by a GM four cylinder engine ranging between $20K and $25K. Youtube has more than a few videos about it.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

Oddly enough, i happened to see one of those on the road today. Pretty strange looking and not very impressive, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Ferrari F12 Berlinetta


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I hope they start making these and blow the doors off of the Ferrari.
It is a mid-ship engine design and fast.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

1957 Fiat 1200 Stanguellini Spider


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Race Version Ford GT for Le Mans


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

'…halfway between science fiction and designs for modern living.' - Futurist auto design concept by Arthur Radebaugh, 1952.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Antique Automobile Club of America
Old Car Movies
http://www.tvraaca.org/oldmovies.htm#movie


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I owned both of these when we got married ( 1974 ) I was the ONLY guy I knew that owned TWO Corvettes at age 22 ! 
.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

One of them is a '67 convertible
.








.









.
.
The other was a '70 Coupe with T-Tops.
.








.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

This '83 T-bird was one of the best cars we owned. It was the first one of the new style that had just come out. 
.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

This was my first car(with standard trans.),1974 Fiat 128, was real fun to drive but pita for repairs ,similar to the pic:


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

My first car was a '62 English Ford Anglia, station wagon. Mine was white.
.








.
.
Then I REALLY moved up in the world with a '62 Corvair. 4-door with a 4-speed on the floor!
.








.
These 2 are both pix I found on the Internet, not my actual cars


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> I owned both of these when we got married ( 1974 ) I was the ONLY guy I knew that owned TWO Corvettes at age 22 !
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Joe, How did you do that? One on each foot like roller skates? ;-))


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

A few I happened upon tonight..









Yep, two wheels in front, one in the rear.









Looked a might cramped to me..









I think I might be older than this old Bird?









Blue to match my eyes?









Anyone Green with envy yet?









Anyone know this guy? Hiding under the hood of a Roadrunner car…


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Almost all wood, the Splinter2:


----------

